# Vanessa Hudgens' Nacktfotos: Nun ermittelt das FBI



## Mandalorianer (19 März 2011)

*Nicht das einzige Opfer
Vanessa Hudgens' Nacktfotos: Nun ermittelt das FBI​*


Vanessa Hudgens' (22) angebliche Nacktfotos waren eigentlich schon fast in Vergessenheit geraten – bis jetzt. Denn seit Kurzem sind die freizügigen Bilder wieder in aller Munde. Und Vanessa hat nun sogar einen Anwalt eingeschaltet. Ob die Fotos doch von ihr sind?

Und es kommt noch härter: Denn nun ermittelt sogar das FBI. Die Bilder scheinen nämlich wirklich echt zu sein, und wurden von ihrem Gmail-Account geklaut. Das Konto wurde gehackt und die Fotos widerrechtlich veröffentlicht. Dass sich sogar das FBI eingeschaltet hat, liegt daran, dass ihr Account scheinbar nicht der Einzige war. Immer mehr Stars rücken in das Visier der Ermittler. Unter anderem sollen auch Scarlett Johansson (26), Christina Aguilera (30) und Demi Lovato (18) unter den Hacker-Opfern sein. Insgesamt hat das FBI eine Liste von 50 weiblichen Stars, deren private Dokumente gestohlen wurden.

Enge Quellen ließen aber auch gegenüber TMZ verlauten, dass die Hacker derzeitigen Zugang zu geschätzten 100 Accounts von Promis, Politikern und Sportlern haben, und regelmäßig auf der Suche nach neuen intimen Details sind. Angeblich hat das FBI aber schon erste Erfolge verbuchen können und kommt den Anführern der Hacker-Organisation immer näher. 



*Also sind se echt 
Gruss vom Gollum
*

*P.S die Bilder sind nicht erlaubt Hier zu posten:devil:*


----------



## beachkini (19 März 2011)

gut zu wissen, dass das pic von scarlett vielleicht doch kein fake ist


----------



## Punisher (19 März 2011)

Wie doof muss man sein, wenn man brisante private Fotos Google anvertraut?


----------



## WinterKate (19 März 2011)

Ich würde generell keine Nacktfotos hochladen, grade wenn ich ein Promi wäre...


----------

